# Konverter WAV -> MP3



## BALU (18. Dezember 2000)

Hallo da draussen!

Kann mir jemand von Euch einen Link nennen unter dem ich mir kostenlos einen Konverter saugen kann mit dem man WAV-Files in MP3-Files umwandeln kann???


----------



## BALU (18. Dezember 2000)

Hi Quentin!

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Habe mir gerade von der von Dir angegebenen Seite was gesaugt und werde es gleich mal testen!

mfg BALU


----------



## flashlightz (6. März 2001)

*Konvertierer*

Unter http://www.cdex.n3.net kannst du dir CD-Ex saugen. Das kann MP3->wav, wav->mp3, cd->mp3, cd->wav usw. 

Ist wirklich gut!


----------



## TNT (6. März 2001)

Such mal mit Altavista oder so nach Audiograbber ich kenn die Seite nicht genau. Aber das ist ziemlich gut. Kann das ganze auch rückkonvertieren.


----------



## rolling_a (6. März 2001)

*noch einer*

such(t) doch mal bei http://www.download.com nach "CDnGo"!
das programm ist echt super. ehrlich. ausserdem isses freeware und nur 3,8 mb zum runnerladen. bietet auch ne menge funktionen, konvertiert aus und in verschiedene formate uvm. tolles teil...


----------



## flashlightz (7. März 2001)

cd'n'go benutze ich auch gelegentlich. Aber CDex gefällt mir besser. Is auch Freeware und ganz klein!


----------



## PC-KILLER (15. Juni 2001)

nim music box 4     odda so
is sau geil und schnell


----------

